# China



## Pulk (Oct 19, 2007)

I was in China for 3 weeks...

The good camera, with pics of, among other bugs, some awesome black and orange roaches, was stolen, but here are some, possibly all, of the pics from the less good camera and recovered from the first one before it was stolen, of the more important inverts I saw there.

click for larger

These moths were ALL over, especially in Xi'an. The secondary wings (don't know the correct term) are bright red.




This centipede was at the Ming Tombs, and is still alive.










This big harvestman was right next to the Great Wall. It survived multiple flights but died eventually.








This was on the Great Wall.




The last city we stayed in before returning to Beijing, Lijiang, was AMOST LITERALLY covered in Nephila clavata. Especially around the little rivers, there were trees blanketed in their webs, and there were a few huge spaces filled with webs only attached to each other. I can't emphasize enough how ubiquitous they were.
I brought back 3 males, 3 female slings/juvies, and 2 adult females. Two males, 2 female slings, and 1 adult female died; the remaining male and adult female are currently sharing a web, but I doubt an egg sac will come of it. She's about 2.75" resting legspan.







I was able to bring the Nephilas and the pede back for free and legally, in my luggage, after calling the FWS, USDA, CDC, and SF Office of Wildlife Inspection, and filling out Declaration Form 3-177.

There are more bug photos but it'll be a while till I get them sorted out.


----------



## bakaichi (Oct 19, 2007)

:razz: awsome picture

especially that centipede

>< never seen anyhting like it

waiting for u to post up the rest of the pic~


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 19, 2007)

that is awesome man

i believe scutigeromorpha drop singleton eggs on sub and in cracks and stuff... so don't throw away any substrate!


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 19, 2007)

also, for sure i would make sure to drop that harvestman in alcohol (mainly to make sure that little vampire might gets a bath too)


----------



## Pulk (Oct 19, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> also, for sure i would make sure to drop that harvestman in alcohol (mainly to make sure that little vampire might gets a bath too)


On one of the flights after it died all the legs broke off. The body is in the freezer right now. :\


----------



## ahas (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice bugs!


----------



## funnylori (Oct 20, 2007)

Harvestmen can be so delicate, it's a shame.

That pede is really cool! I love how primordial it looks.


----------



## Pulk (Oct 21, 2007)

here are the rest of them
a few are from my dad


dried centipedes in the airport!






arachnids










this gives you some idea of how the N. clavata were distributed








non-moth insects






























moths


----------



## GQ. (Oct 21, 2007)

What a great trip Pulk.  Thanks for sharing.  Did you buy any cricket cages?


----------



## Pulk (Oct 21, 2007)

I bought two of the giant crickets in Xi'an, one died right away but the other one survived 4 flights... at the Kunming airport they heard him chirping and thought it was a bomb or something. We showed them what it was and they confiscated him.  
The crickets they sell are about 1.5" to 2" BL.


----------



## ahas (Oct 24, 2007)

Really nice pics man.  That pink tick is cool.  Is that a tick?


----------



## Pulk (Oct 24, 2007)

well, a mite, but yeah. apparently harvestmen get those a lot.


----------

